# One-sentence opera plot summaries



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

OK, this has been done in the past in another forum so it is blatant plagiarism, but it was lots of fun (I didn't participate, just read what they did). So I wonder how our creative members here will fare, if they engage in this concept.

The thing is, you should define an opera plot in one single sentence, like a newspaper headline.

The person posting right after you then finds out what the opera is, and proposes the next one. Let's play?

I'll start:

"Spoiled brats kill eccentric old lady"


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Hansel and Gretel.

"I lurve you. Wait, you're my mum!"


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Hansel and Gretel.
> 
> "I lurve you. Wait, you're my mum!"


Well, actually this could be either Don Carlos, or Oedipus Rex, or Oedipe.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Well, actually this could be either Don Carlos, or Oedipus Rex, or Oedipe.


I was thinking of Don Carlos.

Your turn.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

"Seductor can't get laid"


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Don Giovanni

Girl "kisses" evil blackmailer to save boyfriend, Epic Fail.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I wish I knew more opera.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

It's Don Giovanni because although he is supposed to be this great seductor he never gets anywhere with anyone (although I'm never that sure about Donna Anna...)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Don Giovanni
> 
> Girl "kisses" evil blackmailer to save boyfriend, Epic Fail.


Tosca.

"I'll kill my enemy's baby. Oops!"


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Trovatore

"I'll kill myself on your word. Damn, you said the word."


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Kopachris said:


> I wish I knew more opera.


Go to the opera on DVD sub-forum and soon you will be enlightened. And bankrupt.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Trovatore
> 
> "I'll kill myself on your word. Damn, you said the word."


Ernani? Not a word but a bugle call.
If it's not Ernani I have to think harder.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Ernani? Not a word but a bugle call.
> If it's not Ernani I have to think harder.


Yes, it is.

Your turn.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

You won't like this one but here it goes:

"**** gets a taste of her own game"


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Please tell me this isn't Lulu.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Lulu it is.
Your turn.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Lady dies after lover leaves


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

"I wanted the young one but since we are going to die I'm no longer bothered with your advancing aging, I was thinking that if I'm going to live longer then I'll take younger one so I will be like, say, 60 and she will still be fu**able while you would be hideous granny before I could turn 50 but since we are going to die in a minute my calculation doesn't matter, no need to think about it, I'll say at this moment you are more experienced than she is and you have only couple of wrinkles and your **** still are not hanging to the knees, in such circumstances I think I love you and we can die as lovers!"

What? It IS one sentence. No periods.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> Lady dies after lover leaves


Les Troyens


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Les Troyens


Haha I actually had Dido and Aneas in mind but they both have the same story so sure


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Aramis said:


> "I wanted the young one but since we are going to die I'm no longer bothered with your advancing aging, I was thinking that if I'm going to live longer then I'll take younger one so I will be like, say, 60 and she will still be fu**able while you would be hideous granny before I could turn 50 but since we are going to die in a minute my calculation doesn't matter, no need to think about it, I'll say at this moment you are more experienced than she is and you have only couple of wrinkles and your **** still are not hanging to the knees, in such circumstances I think I love you and we can die as lovers!"
> 
> What? It IS one sentence. No periods.


Sure, it is one sentence, but in spite of all the details, I can't recognize this one...


----------



## Charon (Sep 8, 2008)

I've only seen a few operas... maybe like 10 total. I'll give er a shot.

"Chick revived from the underworld by... her seemingly rude lover."


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Charon said:


> I've only seen a few operas... maybe like 10 total. I'll give er a shot.
> 
> "Chick revived from the underworld by... her seemingly rude lover."


Good one - but it was a popular subject. I'll cite two main ones:

Orfeo (Monteverdi)

Orfeo ed Eurydice (Gluck)

"Too late, dude, she's taken".


----------



## danslenoir (Nov 24, 2010)

"Too late, dude, she's taken". 

Werther?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Sure, it is one sentence, but in spite of all the details, I can't recognize this one...


NORMA


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

danslenoir said:


> "Too late, dude, she's taken".
> 
> Werther?


Not what I was thinking of, but Werther could fit too. The dude in this one brought it on himself.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Not what I was thinking of, but Werther could fit too. The dude in this one brought it on himself.


Eugene Onegin


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Woman has some serious domestic issues, gets arrested, gets jealous, and falls off a cliff.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

World Violist said:


> Woman has some serious domestic issues, gets arrested, gets jealous, and falls off a cliff.


Richard Strauss, Sinfonia Domestica


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Girl goes mad due to usual love problems, restored to sanity by goat.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Aramis said:


> Richard Strauss, Sinfonia Domestica


No, I was thinking Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Hm... probably too recognizable, but: "He'd rather stay single and drink wine."


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Kopachris said:


> Hm... probably too recognizable, but: "He'd rather stay single and drink wine."


Too recognizable? The "he'd rather stay single" part could be Don Pasquale, but is there wine involved? Don Giovanni has a drinking song, could be that too but it's by no means central to the plot. I must be missing the real one you have in mind.

Since people are not following the rule of solving one first before proposing another one, I'll just fire one up:

"I hate my breasts, I'd prefer that men had children"


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Girl goes mad due to usual love problems, restored to sanity by goat.


Is this La Finta Giardiniera?
Nah, there is no goat in it.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Is this La Finta Giardiniera?
> Nah, there is no goat in it.


By someone who is one of your least favourite composers, as opposed to say, Berlioz.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> "I hate my breasts, I'd prefer that men had children"


Les mamelles de Tiresias.

Wild guess but it aso has your favourite body part in it. 

"Single mother weds slasher"


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Girl goes mad due to usual love problems, restored to sanity by goat.


I don't know the answer but I can't wait to see this opera :lol:


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry, I know I'm supposed to wait my turn but my mind is going mad:

"You can have a happy ending and still wind up with the wrong guy."

"Misplaced laundry item leads to fatal domestic incident."

"Hoyden conquers world conqueror."

"You can take the girl out of the army but you can't take the army out of the girl." _(sounds a bit dodgy, I know_


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Girl goes mad due to usual love problems, restored to sanity by goat.


Hmmm. The only opera in which a girl has gone mad featuring a goat, that I can think of, is Meyerbeer's *Dinorah*. Maybe the goat can be held responsible for restoring her sanity, because Dinorah falls into a river while in pursuit of the animal and is rescued from drowning by her lover (by whom she has thought herself to have been abandoned*, causing her madness) and is ultimately restored to her senses by the happy reunion.

*This looks funny. I'm not sure if this is grammatically correct...

But a new one: A letter containing the formula for eternal youth is burnt.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> "Misplaced laundry item leads to fatal domestic incident."
> 
> "You can take the girl out of the army but you can't take the army out of the girl."


1. Otello, 2. La Fille du regiment


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Total confusion
_
Così fan tutte_


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Playboy learns to love in a block of flats.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Herkku said:


> Hmmm. The only opera in which a girl has gone mad featuring a goat, that I can think of, is Meyerbeer's *Dinorah*. Maybe the goat can be held responsible for restoring her sanity, because Dinorah falls into a river while in pursuit of the animal and is rescued from drowning by her lover (by whom she has thought herself to have been abandoned*, causing her madness) and is ultimately restored to her senses by the happy reunion.
> 
> *This looks funny. I'm not sure if this is grammatically correct...
> 
> But a new one: A letter containing the formula for eternal youith is burnt.


The Makropulos Case

Another one:

"Never trust a seductress' bird"


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Delicious Manager said:


> Total confusion
> 
> _Così fan tutte_


Hey, you're not supposed to provide the answer yourself!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Edward Elgar said:


> Playboy learns to love in a block of flats.


I'm not sure what block of flats means, are you talking about apartment buildings? If so, it could be West Side Story.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Oooh, oooh! I have one.

A lot of attractive people run around Paris having a right laugh with Swedish nobility.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Aksel said:


> Oooh, oooh! I have one.
> 
> A lot of attractive people run around Paris having a right laugh with Swedish nobility.


La Vie Parisienne


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

One, two, three, four, five, six, seven, eight.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

World Violist said:


> One, two, three, four, five, six, seven, eight.


Is it Bluebeard's Castle?


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Aksel said:


> Is it Bluebeard's Castle?


Nope, though come to think of it it could have been... guess again!


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

World Violist said:


> One, two, three, four, five, six, seven, eight.


Is there an opera of Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs?


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Herkku said:


> Is there an opera of Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs?


:lol: Not that I know of.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Maybe I should just add that two lovers were seated on a park bench.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

This is getting a bit chaotic.

I suggest we keep a running record, and add new solutions or proposals to the bottom, thus:

_"Spoiled brats kill eccentric old lady"_ (Hansel and Gretel)
_"I lurve you. Wait, you're my mum!"_ (Don Carlos)
_"Seductor can't get laid"_ (Don Giovanni)
_"Girl "kisses" evil blackmailer to save boyfriend, Epic Fail." _(Tosca)
_"I'll kill my enemy's baby. Oops!" _(Il Trovatore)
_"I'll kill myself on your word. Damn, you said the word." _(Ernani) (actually a bugle call, not a word)
_"**** gets taste of her own game"_ (Lulu)
_"Lady dies after lover leaves" _(Dido and Aeneas, runner-up Les Troyens)
_"I wanted the young one but since we are going to die I'm no longer bothered with your advancing aging, I was thinking that if I'm going to live longer then I'll take younger one so I will be like, say, 60 and she will still be fu**able while you would be hideous granny before I could turn 50 but since we are going to die in a minute my calculation doesn't matter, no need to think about it, I'll say at this moment you are more experienced than she is and you have only couple of wrinkles and your **** still are not hanging to the knees, in such circumstances I think I love you and we can die as lovers!" _(Norma)
_"Chick revived from the underworld by... her seemingly rude lover." _(Orfeo, Orfeo ed Euridice) 
_"Too late, dude, she's taken"_ (Eugene Onegin)
_"Woman has some serious domestic issues, gets arrested, gets jealous, and falls off a cliff." _(Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk)
_"Girl goes mad due to usual love problems, restored to sanity by goat"_ (Dinorah)
_"Misplaced laundry item leads to fatal domestic incident." _(Otello)
_"You can take the girl out of the army but you can't take the army out of the girl." _(La Fille du Regiment)
_"Total confusion" _(Così fan tutte )
_"A letter containing the formula for eternal youth is burnt"_ (The Makropulos Case)
_"A lot of attractive people run around Paris having a right laugh with Swedish nobility." _(La Vie Parisienne)
_"I hate my breasts, I'd prefer that men had children"( _Les mamelles de Tiresias)

_"Playboy learns to love in a block of flats."_ West side story?

Still to solve:

_"He'd rather stay single and drink wine."_

_"Single mother weds slasher"_

_"You can have a happy ending and still wind up with the wrong guy."_

_"Hoyden conquers world conqueror."_

_"One, two, three, four, five, six, seven, eight: two lovers were seated on a park bench."_

_"Never trust a seductress' bird"_ *Why does this make me think of Armida?*

*"May to December romance leads to trouble"*


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Herkku said:


> Is there an opera of Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs?


I thought of Sadko but it's only seven tableaux.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> _"Never trust a seductress' bird"_ *Why does this make me think of Armida?*


I don't know why, because Armida it is not.
Hint: it's Russian.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> I don't know why, because Armida it is not.
> Hint: it's Russian.


Well where's Martin when you need him?


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> "Never trust a seductress' bird"


How about The Golden Cockerel, then? Although the bird is supposed to be the Astrologer's...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Herkku said:


> How about The Golden Cockerel, then? Although the bird is supposed to be the Astrologer's...


Bingo. The Astrologer gave the bird to the king, but in the end we learn that the cockerel belonged to the queen.

How about this one? "Hamlet in Babylonia"


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Semiramide, sort of?


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> *"May to December romance leads to trouble"*


If it were July to December, Werther could be the answer.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

From a standard favourite, #4 in TC's "Top 100", _Veni, vidi, vici_, GAIVS IVLIVS CÆSAR.

Last night, I watched Donizetti's _Roberto Devereux_, a one-liner could be: "Blood I wanted, and blood I got ... "


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> _"He'd rather stay single and drink wine."_


Could this be Falstaff?


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> _"One, two, three, four, five, six, seven, eight: two lovers were seated on a park bench."_


La Rondine was Puccini's eighth opera, but the park bench?


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> _"Single mother weds slasher"_


Single mother makes me think of Marie in Wozzeck, but they weren't married? Well, she wouldn't be single then, I guess. Can you use the verb wed of unmarried people?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Herkku said:


> Single mother makes me think of Marie in Wozzeck, but they weren't married? Well, she wouldn't be single then, I guess. Can you use the verb wed of unmarried people?


First she has a baby, then she gets married.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Herkku said:


> Semiramide, sort of?


Bingo again (including the "sort of" part). It's unfair, you know too much about opera!:tiphat:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Herkku said:


> Could this be Falstaff?


I thought of Falstaff too but was unsure about any lines quoting wine at the end. It's been a while since I last saw it.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Single mother weds slasher, of course, is Jenufa.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> From a standard favourite, #4 in TC's "Top 100", _Veni, vidi, vici_, GAIVS IVLIVS CÆSAR.
> 
> Last night, I watched Donizetti's _Roberto Devereux_, a one-liner could be: "Blood I wanted, and blood I got ... "


Roberto Devereux is one of my favorite operas. What did you think of it? I find it so melodious!

Not clear from your post but I guess you were solving the line "Hoyden conquers world conqueror" right? Or were you propsing Veni, vidi, vici as the one-liner for Giulius Cesare?


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Herkku said:


> La Rondine was Puccini's eighth opera, but the park bench?


Not Puccini. Remember I don't know much of anything about these Italian guys.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

How about this:

****** have issues 

easy


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Aramis said:


> How about this:
> 
> ****** have issues
> 
> easy


Porgy and Bess - but you're aware that this term is highly charged this side of the pond and may offend people, right?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

World Violist said:


> Not Puccini. Remember I don't know much of anything about these Italian guys.


It's The Rake's Progress, you're talking about the eight paintings.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

How about this one?

Stammering will get you killed.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Porgy and Bess - but you're aware that this term is highly charged this side of the pond and may offend people, right?


Well, we are not on any side of the pond + there is noone to be offended. I really don't feel like discussiong complicated matter of contexts of this word which some consider to be offensive, some to be alright, some to be alright only if you speak it in particular circumstances, bla bla bla, I don't really care, let's just say that it's not offensive while written by TC mamber.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> How about this one?
> 
> Stammering will get you killed.


Billy Budd.


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

Gold can't buy you love but it can get you stabbed in the back.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Rangstrom said:


> Gold can't buy you love but it can get you stabbed in the back.


Euryanthe?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Rangstrom said:


> Gold can't buy you love but it can get you stabbed in the back.


Der Ring des Nibelungen


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Der Ring des Nibelungen


Spot on, as they say.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

From the Police section on the newspaper:

"Midget robs young women after attempted rape"

Easy, but I just found my idea for a police headline sort of funny


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

"Curiosity gets...your boyfriend sent back to where he came from."


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> From the Police section on the newspaper:
> 
> "Midget robs young women after attempted rape"
> 
> Easy, but I just found my idea for a police headline sort of funny


Das Rheingold


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> The Ring again?


Just Rheingold.
It's because we've been posting some relatively serious one-liners and I thought I should fish for a funny one. Where is Elgarian when we need him? He's got some comedian skills.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Just Rheingold.
> It's because we've been posting some relatively serious one-liners and I thought I should fish for a funny one. Where is Elgarian when we need him? He's got some comedian skills.


OH, I'd edited.

Oh yes, where is Elgarian anyway. I miss him.


----------



## Lipatti (Oct 9, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> "Curiosity gets...your boyfriend sent back to where he came from."


Must be Lohengrin!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> OH, I'd edited.
> 
> Oh yes, where is Elgarian anyway. I miss him.


We should continue with the body of the news following the headline:

"Saturday afternoon in a suburb of Valhalla a midget later identified as Mr. Alberich, a male of Nibelungian origin who is believed to be an illegal immigrant, was arrested by chief god officer Wotan and his side-kick Sargent Loge (a *fire* arms specialist), after a complaint of attempted sexual assault and robbery was filed by Ms. Woglinde, Ms. Wellgunde, and Ms. Flosshilde, three young women who are roommates in an apartment complex located in the bottom of the Rhine. Ms. Wellgunde was tearful when she spoke with our reporter, saying "that disgusting dwarf broke into our apartment and tried to grope me, then took off with some very valuable stuff we had there in our custody." Anonymous sources have speculated that the valuables in question are made of gold and can be used for world domination. Mr. Alberich is said to have crossed the border by the means of underground tunnels. Further developments in this story are pending, since the young ladies claim that the valuables haven't been returned to them yet, in spite of the arrest."


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> We should continue with the body of the news following the headline:
> 
> "Saturday afternoon in a suburb of Valhala a midget later identified as Mr. Alberich, a male of Nibelungian origin who is believed to be an illegal immigrant, was arrested by chief god officer Wotan and his side-kick Sargent Loge (a *fire* arms specialist), after a complaint of attempted sexual assault and robbery was filed by Ms. Woglinde, Ms. Wellgunde, and Ms. Flosshilde, three young women who are roommates in an apartment complex located in the bottom of the Rhine. Ms. Wellgunde was tearful when she spoke with our reporter, saying "that disgusting dwarf broke into our apartment and tried to grope me, then took off with some very valuable stuff we had there in our custody." Anonymous sources have speculated that the valuables in question are made of gold and can be used for world domination. Mr. Alberich is said to have crossed the border by the means of underground tunnels. Further developments in this story are pending, since the young ladies claim that the valuables haven't been returned to them yet, in spite of the arrest."


Good one Alma. You have a second career if you get sick of your job.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Good one Alma. You have a second career if you get sick of your job.


Hehehe, a second career like what, Internet loafer?:lol:


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I dont know how well known this opera is:

The jewess he kills turns out to be his daughter


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> I dont know how well known this opera is:
> 
> The jewess he kills turns out to be his daughter


That's Halévy's _La Juive_.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Nice!
:tiphat:


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Now something tricky:

Building of vessel was never finished


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

A new one: A husband thought to have died returns from Canada to Switzerland, meets his remarried wife and the new badly-treated husband, and teaches him how to keep a wife between your fist and the stove...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Herkku said:


> A new one: A husband thought to have died returns from Canada to Switzerland, meets his remarried wife and the new badly-treated husband, and teaches him how to keep a wife between your fist and the stove...


No idea but it sounds like one to avoid.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> No idea but it sounds like one to avoid.


You would never guess the composer!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

mamascarlatti said:


> No idea but it sounds like one to avoid.


I'm sure you would prefer the roles to be exchanged


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Aramis said:


> I'm sure you would prefer the roles to be exchanged


The roles are exchanged in the beginning of the opera, the new husband being constantly beaten by his wife...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Herkku said:


> The roles are exchanged in the beginning of the opera, the new husband being constantly beaten by his wife...


Yikes!.........


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm not keen on domestic violence in any form and try and keep it to a minimum in my house. I find Don Pasquale a bit distasteful on that score, and the scene I liked best in the recent Met Production was when Anna stopped and showed some remorse in her face.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> I'm not keen on domestic violence in any form and try and keep it to a minimum in my house. I find Don Pasquale a bit distasteful on that score, and the scene I liked best in the recent Met Production was when Anna stopped and showed some remorse in her face.


I don't like any violence at all. Unfortunately, the world is full of it. This is just an opera with a rather unusual (and incredible) plot.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

A new one: A poison-pen letter nearly causes a wedding to be cancelled.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Aramis said:


> Now something tricky:
> 
> Building of vessel was never finished


STAR WARS!!!

Or it could be "The Building of the Boat," or something like that, unfinished opera by Jean Sibelius.:tiphat:


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

World Violist said:


> STAR WARS!!!
> 
> Or it could be "The Building of the Boat," or something like that, unfinished opera by Jean Sibelius.:tiphat:


That's it, bravo bravissimo prestissimo con brio :tiphat:


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Ressurection time!

Seductive prisoner loves man in a basket.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Man trades women for work.

Incest.

Inbred kills things and gets the girl.

Man sets his house on fire.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Incest - Die Walkure?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Right you are.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Religious sect performs mass-immolation, popular, recently murdered politician's son joins.

Naive girl in House Creepy tries to fight off Creepy Tenor and Creepy Soprano. Fails.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Man is persecuted for being aware of his own genitals.


----------



## Bardamu (Dec 12, 2011)

Man who openly mock marriage get married.


----------



## tannhaeuser (Nov 7, 2011)

"Mom wants to marry me."

"A CURSE caused my daughter's death!"


----------



## tannhaeuser (Nov 7, 2011)

"Mom wants to marry me."

"A CURSE caused my daughter's death!"


----------



## tannhaeuser (Nov 7, 2011)

Seductive prisoner loves man in a basket.

Salome?


----------



## pythonesque (Jul 18, 2011)

Bardamu said:


> Man who openly mock marriage get married.


_L'amico Fritz._



tannhaeuser said:


> "Mom wants to marry me."
> 
> "A CURSE caused my daughter's death!"


_Semiramide_(?) and _Rigoletto._


----------



## tannhaeuser (Nov 7, 2011)

"Man trades women for work.

Incest.

Inbred kills things and gets the girl.

Man sets his house on fire."



Oh hey this is the Ring cycle innit?


----------



## tannhaeuser (Nov 7, 2011)

pythonesque said:


> _Semiramide_(?) and _Rigoletto._


First one was actually Le Nozze di Figaro


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

The inbred who kills things and gets the girl sounds like Siegfried.


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

Isn't "You can have a happy ending and still wind up with the wrong guy." Cosi Fan tutte?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

obwan said:


> Isn't "You can have a happy ending and still wind up with the wrong guy." Cosi Fan tutte?


Yes it is.


----------



## AlanPalgut (Apr 11, 2012)

*My operas*


Nobleman steals doctor's ward and would-be wife and marries her thanks to the aid of the one man who helps all three of them.
Woman disguises herself as a man to help her husband escape from jail.
Archer kills dictator.
The devil gives magic bullets to a huntsman.
Nobleman gets killed by his secretary.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

The Marriage of Figaro
Fidelio
William Tell
Der Freischütz
"Pass!"

Treacherous girlfriend betrays her beefcake boyfriend who proceeds to bring the house down!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Samson et Dalila


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Beautiful boy bounces onto boat, hangs due to frustration at speech impediment.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Beautiful boy bounces onto boat, hangs due to frustration at speech impediment.


Billy Budd, sir (ahem) ma'am.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Woman harbours fugitive, both safe from the arm of law thanks to a poker game.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

La Fanciulla del West


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Poisonous tree takes life of exotic queen betrayed by caddish adventurer.


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

_L'Africaine _by Meyerbeer?

Soldiers groan as rival rhymers beguile rural women.


----------



## AlanPalgut (Apr 11, 2012)

_The Barber of Seville
Fidelio
William Tell
Der Freischütz
Un ballo in maschera_


----------



## AlanPalgut (Apr 11, 2012)

_Carmen_, perhaps?


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

"Rival rhymers" is the key item (I had original written "rival poets"---that should give it away!)

Oh, and it is technically an operetta.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Wagner's Ring : "We have met the enemy and he is us ". (Thanks to the Pogo comic strip).


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

AlanPalgut said:


> Nobleman steals doctor's ward and would-be wife and marries her thanks to the aid of the one man who helps all three of them.
> Woman disguises herself as a man to help her husband escape from jail.
> Archer kills dictator.
> The devil gives magic bullets to a huntsman.
> Nobleman gets killed by his secretary.


The last one is Ballo before it was restored to its proper setting/ranks.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Dog bites Diva


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Politician dumb enough to leave his drink out in the open, with predictable results.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Sieglinde said:


> Politician dumb enough to leave his drink out in the open, with predictable results.


Simon Boccanegra?


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Old king marries son's young fiancée.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Ageing writer found dead on beach in Venice - search on for Polish teenager.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> Ageing writer found dead on beach in Venice - search on for Polish teenager.


Death in Venice


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Prince falls in love with princess who finally marries him after torturing his slave to death and making him answer several riddles.


----------



## sharkeysnight (Oct 19, 2017)

*BREAKING NEWS: EINSTEIN EXISTED!*a


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

Old king marries son's young fiancée. - Don Carlo

Prince falls in love with princess who finally marries him after torturing his slave to death and making him answer several riddles. - Turandot

BREAKING NEWS: EINSTEIN EXISTED! - Einstein on the Beach, I suppose. There really isn't much of a narrative there.



On second thought, maybe she should pick different favorite flowers.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

GregMitchell said:


> Simon Boccanegra?


Yep  I always facepalm when he complains it's bitter, then (in most cases) immediately drinks again. The Met staging is probably the worst because later in the trio he drinks a third time. How did he survive for 25 years?


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

World famous Diva gets laryngitis on stage at the Metropolitan Opera with Sergei Pavlovich Diaghilev in the audience, considers taking her own life because of despair until Diaghilev changes his sexual orientation and decides to marry her instead of Vaslav Nijinsky, their five children growing up and forsaking classical music and ballet altogether to form a successful Dixieland jazz band that's conducted by Igor Stravinsky when he's not writing concertos for Woody Herman.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

A teenager raised in a cave murders a talking reptile, takes advice from a talking bird, kills his foster father who's trying to poison him, insults his one-eyed grandfather, runs through fire to marry his aunt, leaves her in a cave with a horse while he's off getting intoxicated and seduced by another woman, comes back to claim her for a friend, steals her wedding ring, and is killed by his foster father's swarthy nephew in order to get back the wedding ring for his angry aunt, who burns down her father's house with all her relatives inside, gets on the horse, and rides into the flames, while the local river floods and three skinny-dipping young ladies take back the wedding ring which the foster father's brother had stolen from their underwater boudoir when they were stupid enough to tell him how much it was worth.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

An English aristocrat, raised by wild animals, has his son kidnapped by degenerate Russians who plan to have him raised by cannibals with sharpened teeth. Oh wait, no opera yet? There should be!


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> A teenager raised in a cave murders a talking reptile, takes advice from a talking bird, kills his foster father who's trying to poison him, insults his one-eyed grandfather, runs through fire to marry his aunt, leaves her in a cave with a horse while he's off getting intoxicated and seduced by another woman, comes back to claim her for a friend, steals her wedding ring, and is killed by his foster father's swarthy nephew in order to get back the wedding ring for his angry aunt, who burns down her father's house with all her relatives inside, gets on the horse, and rides into the flames, while the local river floods and three skinny-dipping young ladies take back the wedding ring which the foster father's brother had stolen from their underwater boudoir when they were stupid enough to tell him how much it was worth.


It's a very long sentence. :lol:

Actually sounds like the plot to a sci-fi block buster.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Diva kills would be rapist only to discover he has tricked her by killing her lover, then jumps to her death from the Castel Sant' Angelo.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Tosca.


Bored housewife murders father-in-law and has her husband killed before ending up in a watery grave many miles from home.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> Tosca.
> 
> Bored housewife murders father-in-law and has her husband killed before ending up in a watery grave many miles from home.


Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk


----------

